# Nor'easter



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

I think we have about 18" now, but it's supposed to continue snowing until early tomorrow. Luckily SO and I both have the day off work. Ryker loves it for sure, Gypsy not so much. She ran out to her pee spot then immediately ran back inside.

Gypsy running back to the house, I'm so mad it wasn't in focus!


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

And Ryker






chasing the Frisbee





Hur hur, snow


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Oh god, he looks so HAPPY. And beautiful.


----------



## dagwall (Mar 17, 2011)

Jealous, we were supposed to get about 4-6 inches but only ended up with about 2-3. I was looking forward to a possible snow day but had to come in to work boo. Ryker looks like he's having a blast.


----------



## dogsule (Nov 6, 2013)

jade5280 said:


>




What a perfect WTH shot!! lol Great pics!! I am envious of your snow!!


----------



## kadylady (Sep 23, 2010)

haha love Ryker's face... "this is AWESOME!" lol


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

CptJack said:


> Oh god, he looks so HAPPY. And beautiful.





dagwall said:


> Jealous, we were supposed to get about 4-6 inches but only ended up with about 2-3. I was looking forward to a possible snow day but had to come in to work boo. Ryker looks like he's having a blast.





dogsule said:


> What a perfect WTH shot!! lol Great pics!! I am envious of your snow!!





kadylady said:


> haha love Ryker's face... "this is AWESOME!" lol


Thanks every one! Normally I don't like snow, but we haven't gotten a lot this winter so this storm is okay with me. He's a riot! While I was taking pictures he catapulted himself at me and grabbed onto my arm and was pulling me farther into the snow. I couldn't even do anything about it because I was laughing so hard. Thankfully the camera was okay.


----------



## d_ray (Nov 5, 2013)

Adorable. He's in heaven! Great pics. Enjoy the snow!


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

Hahaha, I love his derp face at the end. He reminds me so so much of Watson.

We only got about 1" here in Saratoga. The storm just missed us! Can't say I'm sad, since people don't seem to work from home here when the weather is bad like at my other job.


----------



## DaySleepers (Apr 9, 2011)

We're at around two feet now, and it's still coming down. Sam would love to try and romp in it, but it's waaaay over his head, and we don't have a fenced yard (so I have to be out there with him - not when the snow's up to my thighs!). He did some floundering in snowbanks trying to figure out what was going on in the neighborhood, though. Incredibly grateful that my work closed today. Nowhere near a given in retail, even during a blizzard.


----------



## paintsnquarterhorses (Dec 13, 2014)

We're from the seacoast, NH and wishing we were in florida...


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Mar 12, 2010)

The storm bypassed Maryland. We didn't have an inch. lol... Jackson would be THRILLED with that snow and it looks like Ryker is too haha. Love the derp face so much.


----------



## Adnamac (Jun 5, 2013)

I live in PA and we didn't get half as much as they were predicting...only about three inches or so. All in all including the snowstorm we had this past Friday night we have a bit more then a foot on the ground here. 

Wesley loves romping around in the snow, so long as someone is there romping with him. He's a smaller dog though, so he gets cold pretty quick, especially with the snow up to his chest like it is. 

LOVE those pictures of Ryker, espically the one with him running and his lips flapping back showing teeth...what a riot that expression is!


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

d_ray said:


> Adorable. He's in heaven! Great pics. Enjoy the snow!


 Thank you! We like it until we have to go shovel and clean off our cars 


elrohwen said:


> Hahaha, I love his derp face at the end. He reminds me so so much of Watson.
> 
> We only got about 1" here in Saratoga. The storm just missed us! Can't say I'm sad, since people don't seem to work from home here when the weather is bad like at my other job.


You got lucky! Thankfully there hasn't been many power outages, it's all light and fluffy. 



DaySleepers said:


> We're at around two feet now, and it's still coming down. Sam would love to try and romp in it, but it's waaaay over his head, and we don't have a fenced yard (so I have to be out there with him - not when the snow's up to my thighs!). He did some floundering in snowbanks trying to figure out what was going on in the neighborhood, though. Incredibly grateful that my work closed today. Nowhere near a given in retail, even during a blizzard.


 That's so cute, you need to take pics of Sam in the snow! I'm really surprised my work closed today. I feel bad for everyone who had to go into work. The plows couldn't keep up with the snow so I'm sure the roads were not good.


paintsnquarterhorses said:


> We're from the seacoast, NH and wishing we were in florida...


Cool! Yeah Florida sounds nice right now, it's so cold!!!



Jacksons Mom said:


> The storm bypassed Maryland. We didn't have an inch. lol... Jackson would be THRILLED with that snow and it looks like Ryker is too haha. Love the derp face so much.


Haha I love watching him run around in it!



Adnamac said:


> I live in PA and we didn't get half as much as they were predicting...only about three inches or so. All in all including the snowstorm we had this past Friday night we have a bit more then a foot on the ground here.
> 
> Wesley loves romping around in the snow, so long as someone is there romping with him. He's a smaller dog though, so he gets cold pretty quick, especially with the snow up to his chest like it is.
> 
> LOVE those pictures of Ryker, espically the one with him running and his lips flapping back showing teeth...what a riot that expression is!


My friend has a corgi and she cant walk well in the snow either, but she loves it either way. Thank you!


----------



## 5 s corral (Dec 31, 2007)

I am about 2 hrs from ny city we got 3 in 
omg your dog loves the snow


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Snow total was about 33". We're supposed to get a few more inches on Friday, and then 8-12" on Monday! We are going to have no where to put it.


----------



## LoMD13 (Aug 4, 2010)

They look like they are having a blast!!!

We got about 35 inches, what a wild storm!! Lola is less than thrilled.


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

Ryker your face and your ears are killing me. KILLING me.


----------



## birddawg4 (Jan 22, 2015)

These pictures blow my mind. On the news yesterday was that in North Georgia people saw flurries. Nothing on the ground mind you, but the NEWS was reporting flurry activity! 

Don't know how you guys do it. Have friends and family in Ohio and they are shoveling their drive way multiple times in a day to go to work and if we get a few inches here, that means school is out and everyone is working from home! Gotta be a ton of fun with the pups though! And cleaner. : )


----------



## BellaPup (Jul 7, 2007)

Quite the storm, eh? Holy moly! The place I work *closed* for the first time ever (didn't even close for the ice storm - with no power!). I was so relived I didn't have to worry about trying to drive in....wouldn't have happened, but at least I didn't have to worry about it. 

Hahahaha...Terrific pics as always! :becky: 

Gypsy reminds me of Bella. That's pretty much what she did The Morning of Juno - she ran out, pottied and was back inside in record time!! I finally got a little path shoveled out so she can get to her potty spot easier....and what does she do? Leaps to her *unshoveled* potty spot. As soon as my back stops screaming at me, I'll shovel out the other side, too. 

I think on the coast we're supposed to get rain on Friday. That could cause some major issues! I'd rather have it stay all snow.


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

LoMD13 said:


> They look like they are having a blast!!!
> 
> We got about 35 inches, what a wild storm!! Lola is less than thrilled.


 Haha I can imagine little Lola lost in the snow!



Canyx said:


> Ryker your face and your ears are killing me. KILLING me.


I know they're so crazy!




birddawg4 said:


> These pictures blow my mind. On the news yesterday was that in North Georgia people saw flurries. Nothing on the ground mind you, but the NEWS was reporting flurry activity!
> 
> Don't know how you guys do it. Have friends and family in Ohio and they are shoveling their drive way multiple times in a day to go to work and if we get a few inches here, that means school is out and everyone is working from home! Gotta be a ton of fun with the pups though! And cleaner. : )


You're lucky! Most of the schools here closed for 2 days.



BellaPup said:


> Quite the storm, eh? Holy moly! The place I work *closed* for the first time ever (didn't even close for the ice storm - with no power!). I was so relived I didn't have to worry about trying to drive in....wouldn't have happened, but at least I didn't have to worry about it.
> 
> Hahahaha...Terrific pics as always! :becky:
> 
> ...


Thankfully today wasn't as bad as they predicted, we got a couple inches and then it's supposed to ran, which is going to make it really slippery. I think the Monday storm is going to pass us. Yay!


----------



## BellaPup (Jul 7, 2007)

A little late to the game...but Bella has LOVED playing Snow Piggy after the storm! Can't really walk without getting hit by a plow...so this is our fun!


----------



## BellaPup (Jul 7, 2007)

jade5280 said:


> Thankfully today wasn't as bad as they predicted, we got a couple inches and then it's supposed to ran, which is going to make it really slippery. I think the Monday storm is going to pass us. Yay!


I think they changed their minds again about Monday....arrrrgh. I love snow if I don't have to drive. I think Monday will be a nightmare...especially with all the hung-over Super Bowl drivers. Poop.


----------



## LOSt (Aug 7, 2010)

We are getting slammed again. I work in Boston and live north west of the city... predictions are of 20 more inches of snow...(on top of the 24+ we got last week..) Roxy cant see over the snow piles we had before today's storm.... 

driving this morning sucked, my car barely made it over a hill... I so hope the roads are gonna be somewhat clear tonight on my way home. wish I had a snow day.


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

BellaPup said:


> A little late to the game...but Bella has LOVED playing Snow Piggy after the storm! Can't really walk without getting hit by a plow...so this is our fun!


Lol look at Bella go! She's so cute!



BellaPup said:


> I think they changed their minds again about Monday....arrrrgh. I love snow if I don't have to drive. I think Monday will be a nightmare...especially with all the hung-over Super Bowl drivers. Poop.





LOSt said:


> We are getting slammed again. I work in Boston and live north west of the city... predictions are of 20 more inches of snow...(on top of the 24+ we got last week..) Roxy cant see over the snow piles we had before today's storm....
> 
> driving this morning sucked, my car barely made it over a hill... I so hope the roads are gonna be somewhat clear tonight on my way home. wish I had a snow day.


 I know!!!! Ugh there's no where to put the snow. The roads aren't too bad if you drive slow since the snow is mostly light and fluffy. They're predicting 10-18" now.


----------



## BellaPup (Jul 7, 2007)

Oh man - I am so not looking forward to the drive home  Can't even see across the street.


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

BellaPup said:


> Oh man - I am so not looking forward to the drive home  Can't even see across the street.


I'm hoping we get a couple weeks break before we get anymore.


----------



## BellaPup (Jul 7, 2007)

Wishful thinking, eh??? LOL


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

BellaPup said:


> Wishful thinking, eh??? LOL


Oh my god. I'm SOOOO done with this winter. I hope we don't get as much as they are predicting this Sun-Tues. UUUURRRGHHH. I have like 6ft snow banks on either side of my driveway and can hardly see when I'm pulling into the road!


----------



## BellaPup (Jul 7, 2007)

I understand. You pray for your life pulling onto the road! 

***rant alert***

Then you have all the freaking jerk face drivers in their Jeeps and those monstrous wanna-be-artillery-vehicles riding your a**. Monday night I was driving a decent speed...considering the conditions (which were BAD), and the fact that my wipers froze up and I couldn't see squat....and this idiot in a Jeep was riding my butt then PASSED me on Rt 1 - kicking up the snow so I was pretty much blind! I was soooooo hoping I'd find him in a snow bank! Upside down!!! 
By the time I got home my jaws were clenched nearly shut

Arrgh! I KNEW I shoulda taken this coming Monday as a vacation day. I thought about it earlier in the week when they showed *SNOW* for that day...but by Wed they said ~flurries~. But now...*@%#*! 

Ya know, snow all ya want on Saturday...but why Monday? Why?!?!? 

How about we start a Go Fund Me thing so we can all go to Hawaii for the next 12 weeks?? :becky:


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

BellaPup said:


> I understand. You pray for your life pulling onto the road!
> 
> ***rant alert***
> 
> ...


I hate it when people ride my a**. Just because you're in a big truck doesn't make you invincible! Hawaii sounds pretty awesome right now.


----------



## GrinningDog (Mar 26, 2010)

I love your hounds. <3 They're so expressive, hehe.


----------

